# Samba -Freebsd 8



## pauloperes (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello,

I'm trying to install and configure the samba on my Freebsd 8, but when I run the initialize script from /usr/local/etc/rc.d/samba start I receive this message:


```
kldload: can't load snd_driver: File exists
Removing stale Samba tdb files:  done
```

snd_driver it is configured on rc.conf


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2010)

And the problem is?


----------



## pauloperes (Jun 29, 2010)

Samba don't start


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2010)

It has nothing to do with the message you posted.


----------



## pauloperes (Jun 29, 2010)

But, is that I received when I try start samba


----------



## wrathchildtoo (Jun 29, 2010)

Try to put:

```
nmbd_enable="YES"
samba_enable="YES"
```
into /etc/rc.conf


----------



## kisscool-fr (Jun 29, 2010)

wrathchildtoo said:
			
		

> Try to put:
> 
> ```
> nmbd_enable="YES"
> ...



You have to choose between the 2 methods. It's

```
samba_enable="YES"
```
or

```
smbd_enable="YES"
nmbd_enable="YES"
[winbindd_enable="YES"]
```

and not a mix of both. 


Post please your samba logs.


----------



## pauloperes (Jun 29, 2010)

With the last configuration the samba is now running.


```
nmbd_enable="YES"
samba_enable="YES"
```

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2010)

Please read kisscool-fr's post again.


----------

